# I am thinking about competing in a bodybuilding competition, can you give me any advi



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am thinking about competing in a bodybuilding competition, can you give me any advice or tips? Answer:Congratulations on making this type of commitment, it takes an incredible amount of dedication and discipline to compete in a show! First of all make sure that you’re ready, meaning that you have built up some muscle mass, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

